# *****Who plays music for there plants???*****



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello RIU  Just wondering how many of you actually play music for your plants? I give my girls 4 hours of classical music a day. How about you? 




There are many different viewpoints on this. A selection of contributors' thoughts are included below. 

*Answer 1:* 
Many scientific studies have been done regarding the effects of music on plants. The simple answer is that past studies have suggested rock music seems to have a detrimental effect on plant growth. 
There is a well-known study from the early 1970s, conducted by Dorothy Retallack at the Colorado Woman's College in Denver using the college's three Biotronic Control Chambers. In one series of studies, music was played daily for three hours a day in one laboratory, and it was played for eight hours a day in another. Those where the music was played for 3 hours a day grew twice as large and were twice as healthy as those in a music-free environment. However, plants in the laboratory where music was played for 8 hours daily died within two weeks of the experiment beginning. 

Different types of music were then utilised. Rock music was played to one group of plants and soothing music to another. The "rock music" plants were sickly and small whereas the other group grew large and healthy, with the plants actually growing towards the radio just like they bend towards sunlight. 
It is uncertain whether country music has been used in experiments, but the nature of the music is generally more melodious, so is likely to produce healthier plants than those exposed to jarring rock music. Either way, it would seem that even plants don't like "piped" music - it needs to be limited to three hours a day, rather than played continuously. 
Effective experiments, however, would need to involve the following factors: 

the same plant types across the different conditions
a variety of species, also across the different conditions
strict controls on all other external factors, e.g. light, warmth, etc
consistency of human interaction across the different conditions
music vo,ume would need to be maintained at a consistent level
For research on experiments involving the response of plants to music, see the related links below. 
*Answer 2:* 
Mythbusters have come up with a different result. Their experiments suggested that heavy metal seems to stimulate growth more than other types of music. The culprit is likely the rapid vibration that encourages activity. Perhaps these results could be pursued by searching the Mythbusters website on Discoverychannel. 



*Answer 3:* 
The effect is the same as random noise, i.e. just the physical stress of sound. Music as such has no effect because: 

1) Plants are not intelligent. In fact, they don't have a central nervous system. Music can only affect you if you understand it, and plants can't understand anything. 

2) Plants have no auditory organs. They can't hear any more than you could hear through your skin if you had no ears. 

If you look this up on the net, you'll see plenty of small scale experiments with positive results. Unfortunately, these experiments are fatally flawed in several ways. First, they are typically done with just 3 or 4 plants, and with such a small sample size any difference is likely to be from random chance. Second, and perhaps more importantly, the control is silent when it should be random noise with the same frequency spectrum and periodicity as the music. This is the only way to test the effects of music as such, not just the effects of sound. When the experiment is done with a good sample size (thousands of plants) and controlled properly, the results may well be negative. 
*Answer 4:* 
I tried experimenting myself. After 4 week of experimenting, the following were the results. I observed that the one that was in the best condition was the plant that was in the room with classical music. It grew in the range of 9-16 degrees away from the CD Player. The second best plant was the one in the room with no music. It grew from the range of 11-15 degrees away from the CD Player. The one that didn't do so well was the one in the room with rock music. It grew from the range of 33-85 degrees away from the CD Player. 
*Answer 5:* 
Many people swear by Classical music, which is used in some professional greenhouses to stimulate plant growth. In the book, "The Secret Life of Plants," the results of exposure to various types of music on houseplants is explored, among other fascinating plant experiments. 
*Answer 6:* 
The effect of music on plants is drastic. It is found that music stimulates the brain, but it depends what kind of music. For example the high frequency of mechanical waves that run hand in hand with rap and acid rock are damaging to the plant. 
Some studies have indicated that they do indeed germinate and grow faster and healthier when exposed to Classical music.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 10, 2010)

I let them listen to James Brown about once a week


----------



## wallimaster (Jan 10, 2010)

i bump it up a lil by spinnin cd's of " drowning pool " while im in the office working. my girls love the bass, thumps there roots, and makes there nips hard


----------



## growenjp (Jan 10, 2010)

My plants are listening to the Jazz all day station. I did notice they liked jazz over classical. I'm thinking of running a XM line down there so I can try all of the different flavors. Ever hear of plant gravitating toward the music like it does the light?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 10, 2010)

Studies have proven that 3 hours a day is best 

I just let my plant watch TV

She loves NCIS


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Jan 10, 2010)

hahahaha pandora is the best for growing plants....try tying plant growing mix see what it pops out... just kidding but it would be nice...something calm relaxing soothing i give my plants the counting crows and they just veg out...no pun intended


----------



## 2much (Jan 10, 2010)

ive actually looked into this a bit and read that plants like 450 hrtz which is right around the key of c, so i used a tone generator for a week at 450 hrtz. really didnt see a difference but my experiment was totally bad science with no benchmarks or other data to compare, but myth busters said plant like classical music , and the myth busters cant be wrong...... can they?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

it looks like ur pik paned up a lil bit!


----------



## spinninggorilla (Jan 10, 2010)

My babys listen to trance a few hours a day. Above and Beyond, Armin Van Buuren! They seem to love it!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

benny banassi, tall paul, dj italian sensetion, ect... me too.

i saw armin van buuren at last years 'together as one' best rave yet.


----------



## spinninggorilla (Jan 10, 2010)

I bet that was a nice show! Yeah they love some good uplifting music. The plants enjoy feeling the beats and the vocals!


FuZZyBUDz said:


> benny banassi, tall paul, dj italian sensetion, ect... me too.
> 
> i saw armin van buuren at last years 'together as one' best rave yet.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if them aquarium pumps piss em off or not.... hmmmm


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

spinninggorilla said:


> I bet that was a nice show! Yeah they love some good uplifting music. The plants enjoy feeling the beats and the vocals!


 
i wish i had sum piks, it was o8-o9 that i went i wish i had sum piks, but the line was 3 hours long to get in, and 3 pills in while ur waiting in line u say 'FUK THE PIKTURES I WANT IN' of course paid like 70 BUX fer the ticket!! but WAYYYYYY worth the pay and wait!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> I wonder if them aquarium pumps piss em off or not.... hmmmm


 
well acualy its the vibrations in the muzik they love so much soooo ( i just went dwc ) i think the lil vibration that travels throo the lines is probly enjoyable.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> well acualy its the vibrations in the muzik they love so much soooo ( i just went dwc ) i think the lil vibration that travels throo the lines is probly enjoyable.


But I heard that they like the "highs", more than the "lows"... Air pumps Growl... makes ya wonder,... ya know. Thats why violins and pianos in classical song picks em up... Maybe Im too analytical.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 10, 2010)

hahhaa mayb im just too high.....ok never that.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 10, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> hahhaa mayb im just too high.....ok never that.


LMAO!!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 12, 2010)

bump it up!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 12, 2010)

2much said:


> ive actually looked into this a bit and read that plants like 450 hrtz which is right around the key of c, so i used a tone generator for a week at 450 hrtz. really didnt see a difference but my experiment was totally bad science with no benchmarks or other data to compare, but myth busters said plant like classical music , and the myth busters cant be wrong...... can they?


http://watch.discoverychannel.ca/daily-planet/october-2009/daily-planet-october-28-2009/#clip229164

I posted this in the other plants and music thread a while back. Once you get past the 15 sec add start watching at the 1 min mark. This is the best evidence peice I have seen yet, controlled experiments. You can see the difference in the vinyard of the plants close to the speakers to the one farther away. Then they go into the lab where you see roots growing towards a certain freq and away from others etc.

2much. I did the same thing I put a comp speaker into my cab. I too found a few sign waves of different freq's burnt some cd's with just that and I also went into my multitracker and mixed a few classical cd's with the tone in the mix, figured heck alot of people say classical some show certain feq's I just put them together.
Edit: Too many variables to conclude an effect but since adding it in my last grow I broke my personnel record and reached a half pound under my 250hps in my little cab.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 12, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> http://watch.discoverychannel.ca/daily-planet/october-2009/daily-planet-october-28-2009/#clip229164
> 
> I posted this in the other plants and music thread a while back. Once you get past the 15 sec add start watching at the 1 min mark. This is the best evidence peice I have seen yet, controlled experiments. You can see the difference in the vinyard of the plants close to the speakers to the one farther away. Then they go into the lab where you see roots growing towards a certain freq and away from others etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that link... Im a firm believer... Been adding classical music for at least 10 years now.. great results!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 12, 2010)

No probemloooo mang.


----------



## whitefrost (Jan 12, 2010)

great thread i thought i was the only one classical here


----------



## lostfedexman (Jan 12, 2010)

getting new speakers for my grow room? Why yes..... yes I am! Great thread!


----------



## brandonflowers (Jan 22, 2010)

Is anybody composing original music for their plants? That would be cool! I love going to all the <a target="_blank" href="http://openmicfinder.co.uk">bristol open mic nights</a> (where I live) and watching all the talent. If someone introduced their music on stage as being of scientific importance to healthy plant growth I'd be well impressed!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 22, 2010)

man when i first started growing i used to jam my guitar for them play music talk to them lol i neglect my bitches now i need to get back to doing that!!


----------



## FarmerNinja (Apr 2, 2010)

i remember mythbusters did an episode where they used a control set of plants, one set of plant listening to classical music and one set of plants listening to death metal. it turned out that both of the plants listening to music looked better than the control and also the plants listening to death metal looked remarkably better than all the rest of them. makes you wonder 

anyways, any kind of stimulation is better than none for plants. so music definitely helps. i play my guitar for them once in a while and play some classical for them right before bedtime (lights out)


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Apr 2, 2010)

I put a couple sub's in the closet CG.

not only fer the plants tho, fer me too, SURROUND SOUND!! lol.


----------



## Weedoozie (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been playing a mix of Funk, Beatles, and classical and my girls look pretty happy


----------



## Mylar (Apr 2, 2010)

I do. Deep bass Marley music. The vibrations dilates cells and vessels in the plant allowing for more movement and rapid exchange thru out the plant. 
I stayed in a holliday inn last night


----------



## Big Fatty (Apr 3, 2010)

I like to make a playlist that contains a mix of differents music genres (fequency diversity). I believe, as stated above, that it is the vibrations that resonate the plants cells and allows them to "move". I know you guys have watched your babies without any air movement and seen them grow. I turn the music on and turn the fan off, and watch them "dance". Has anyone else seen this? It's like a fault line, pressure builds from the cells growing and finaly releases. I have observed this in rapidly growing plants without music. Anyways, drum n bass works great me! 

P.S. This is my 1st post. I am an old OG refugie. Haven't participated on a forum since. Kinda makes me nervous which sucks cause I have a lot of knowlege to share. Can someone tell me how to browse anonymously? I tried anonymouse.org but rollitup won't let me logg in though them. Thanks all and if I can get that figured out you will be seeing alot of tutorials and such.


----------



## Weedoozie (Apr 3, 2010)

Big Fatty said:


> I like to make a playlist that contains a mix of differents music genres (fequency diversity). I believe, as stated above, that it is the vibrations that resonate the plants cells and allows them to "move". I know you guys have watched your babies without any air movement and seen them grow. I turn the music on and turn the fan off, and watch them "dance". Has anyone else seen this? It's like a fault line, pressure builds from the cells growing and finaly releases. I have observed this in rapidly growing plants without music. Anyways, drum n bass works great me!
> 
> P.S. This is my 1st post. I am an old OG refugie. Haven't participated on a forum since. Kinda makes me nervous which sucks cause I have a lot of knowlege to share. Can someone tell me how to browse anonymously? I tried anonymouse.org but rollitup won't let me logg in though them. Thanks all and if I can get that figured out you will be seeing alot of tutorials and such.


I wish I could help you! I love learning from experienced people so someone else please help this OG out!!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been using the product Sonic Bloom, the first time I used it
which was several years ago I definitely experienced great results.
Ever since I haven't had any remarkable grows, although I haven't
been able to do a strict grow with the music and nutrient supplementation
coupled together in a strict feeding schedule. My current grow is the
closest I have gotten to having a foliar regimen along with the musical
supplementation.

When you order the Sonic Bloom kit they send you a CD with classical music
with their frequency which is set resonating between 5000-7500 hertz, which
apparently is a harmonic frequency which invokes the stoma of the plant to open
and is able to uptake nutrients via foliar application by as much as 700%. 

I have since taken the frequency from behind the music they gave me and mixed
it behind my own tracks. I have it behind some Marley, the Beatles, Jerry G and Grisman,
also Chris Thile, and even some John Coltrane. I like to think the plants enjoy the
music as much as the frequency behind it. If nothing else, I love the music .

Check out Sonic Bloom, you'll find proactive people for it, and people who think its just
a scam, but I'm willing to try it out, atleast until I'm out of the nutrient solution which
came with the CD.


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 4, 2010)

Man I thought I was insane. My plants have a radio on timer. Originally I hooked it up on the same schedule as the fans to drown out the humming coming from my room but now it is kind of a reward to the girls. I play chick music for them so the dont try to turn into little boys.


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 4, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Man I thought I was insane. My plants have a radio on timer. Originally I hooked it up on the same schedule as the fans to drown out the humming coming from my room but now it is kind of a reward to the girls. I play chick music for them so the dont try to turn into little boys.


I would be worried about what people would be thinking whit Brittany Spears and the Spice Girls playing in your room everyday.

I've got a clock radio on a timer playing classical music for 4 hours a day in the morning. If I could find my damn IPOD touch I could start making a playlist of some decent stuff (not Christine Aguilera). Is it as easy of dubbing your tracks with a 5000-7500 Mhz tone overlayed?


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey bitches like bitch music and fortunately I have a room full of bitches. (Disclaimer: My use of the word bitches is in no way an insult to all you females out there. I love each and every one of you.)


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 4, 2010)

I just found a nice tone generator. I'm going to give this stuff a go. The only thing I noticed was that 6000Hz gave me a headache. How loud does it have to be to work?

http://www.tucows.com/preview/240287


----------



## bigv1976 (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh shit I was topping some plants and I think I cut the ears off a plant. Any advice?


----------



## SarrixxStoner (Apr 4, 2010)

I an I girls listen to tha dub every day Scientist preachin bout Jah ya see


----------



## Weedoozie (Apr 4, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> (Disclaimer: My use of the word bitches is in no way an insult to all you females out there. I love each and every one of you.)


hahahaha....


----------



## JointDoctor (Apr 5, 2010)

lol yo-yo ma 3 hours when they wake up


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 4, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Man I thought I was insane. My plants have a radio on timer. Originally I hooked it up on the same schedule as the fans to drown out the humming coming from my room but now it is kind of a reward to the girls. I play chick music for them so the dont try to turn into little boys.


Got my radio on a timer too... 600 am-9 am.. Classical  for years now.. .. Getting sick of it .. Haha


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 5, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> well acualy its the vibrations in the muzik they love so much soooo ( i just went dwc ) i think the lil vibration that travels throo the lines is probly enjoyable.


Like a vibrator to a woman eh? LOL!


----------

